# Golfinhos



## MSantos (3 Set 2009 às 18:50)

Deixo aqui um vídeo que fiz no dia 22 de Agosto numa praia perto de Comporta (litoral Alentejano) em que consegui apanhar em video um grupo de golfinhos, penso serem os roazes-corvineiros que habitam na Baía de Setúbal e estuário do rio Sado. 

O vídeo não está grande coisa, porque os golfinhos estavam um pouco longe, a minha maquina não é nada de especial e eu não tenho muito jeito para a coisa Mas de qualquer forma fica o registo possível 

http://s524.photobucket.com/albums/cc324/joanamiguel_photos/?action=view&current=003-1.flv


----------



## belem (3 Set 2009 às 20:26)

Muito bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2013 às 13:31)

Ultimamente têm aparecido inúmeros golfinhos junto ás praias da linha de Cascais.Esta foto foi tirada há poucas horas atrás perto da  praia de São Pedro do Estoril. 







Fonte: Facebook


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2013 às 21:05)

Boa noticia ! Antigamente era comum os golfinhos entrarem no Tejo, hoje isso nunca acontece....


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2013 às 13:36)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noticia ! Antigamente era comum os golfinhos entrarem no Tejo, hoje isso nunca acontece....



Se calhar avançaram bem pelo rio acima, fica a foto tirada ontem.






Fonte: Facebook (Sandra Fonseca)


----------



## Blooder.PT (9 Jun 2013 às 14:03)

Golfinhos a entrarem pelo estuário do rio Tejo, praias com bandeira azul sim senhor só boas noticias para o nosso estuário


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2013 às 16:38)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noticia ! Antigamente era comum os golfinhos entrarem no Tejo, hoje isso nunca acontece....



Bem, se calhar afinal acontece. 

Boa noticia


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2013 às 12:57)

Deixo aqui um video.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200768158901695&set=vb.257671724307542&type=2&theater


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 23:48)

Foto tirada há dias no *estuário do Sado*, grande registo,um verdadeiro " _picanço_ ". 






Fonte: *Facebook*


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Set 2013 às 11:57)

Golfinhos no Lima na passada sexta-feira: https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...16151428466333


----------

